# Lost our boy, no warning. :(



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss, i just can't imagine.

I'm not sure from a medical standpoint about how to treat your girl- but from a fellow golden mom standpoint i'd say just give her as much love as you can. I'm sure she will be a source of comfort over during this time.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

First let me say how sorry I am for your loss. It is sad at any age, but 6 is way to young. Hemangiosarcoma is a terrible cancer and there is nothing you could have done. When they go, they pass quickly without warning in many cases. All our furry kids deaths are hard, but the first time is especially difficult. Love your remaining girl and watch her for signs of sadness also. They also grieve. There is nothing you can do to prevent this terrible cancer. I hope others who have more experience will come along and give you their perspective. Until then, I am sending you my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

gold_belle said:


> I came home on Monday to find our beloved six year old golden boy in the yard. He had passed on to the Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> So sudden, it is just mindboggling how we had him in the morning and by the evening he was gone...just like that. No warning, no visible symptoms, nothing. The vet said with hemangiosarcoma dogs will just keel over. I am trying to accept that. It is hard. Other than slowing down on our walks, he still ate, drank, played and seemed to be his normal, loving self.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss - it's just awful, especially when you don't get the chance to say goodbye and help them cross over. 

I'm not an well-versed in all the pre-cancer screenings and whatnot, and I'm sure others on the board can definitely help more on that. From our own experience, my parents dog Cooper went in for a check up and blood screening in September 2012 - everything clear. He was in great shape. By November, he had a tumor on his spleen that ruptured and it was hemangiosarcoma (he had surgery to remove the spleen, but passed two months later when the tumor came back on his liver). No sign of it in September. 

I think everyone reacts differently to death. For me, it numbs, but the pain is always there - just the loss, or missing the little quirks that a dog had that another dog doesn't. But I look back and remember them fondly - and remember the good times. Letting them go, no matter how it happens, is the hardest part of having a dog - but I wouldn't trade the many years of unconditional love and adoration to give up that pain. It's worth it. 

Once again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. He was so young, doesn't seem fair, there are many on here who understand what you're going through. Both of my seniors, Bonnie and Clyde passed from different cancers in the last 3 months; I know your pain. I was lucky to get a diagnosis, and have two wonderful months with each to spoil them rotten. We never have them long enough, HUGS to you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your boy. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through with this sudden unexpected loss. My heart goes out to you and your family. 

I lost my Bridge boy three years ago, I also have a Golden girl. She was very close to him,she was grieved his passing as much as we did. It was so sad to see what she was going through. 

The grieving process is different for everyone, people grieve differently in their own way and on their own terms. It's a long journey, one I feel everyone has to go through. 

I've had to say good bye to several dogs over the years. I don't think it ever gets any easier, it's been the hardest thing I've ever had to do or go through. No matter how much you think you're prepared for it, I found that I really wasn't for the overwhelming grief, pain, and loss I experienced with each one that passed. 

Each dog is very special and unique in their own way, they bring something very special to your life, and hold a very special part of your heart. 

Your boy will always be with you, his memories can never be taken away from you. Time is the only thing that helps, I don't think you ever truly get over a loss of your dog, but time does ease the pain. You have to give your heart time to heal. 

Your girl is grieving too, she needs you as much as you need her right now. Be there for her. 

I feel we have no control over life or death, that's in God's hands. 
There are tests you can have done to check your girl to make sure she's healthy though.

Again, I am so very sorry for your loss. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I have lost two golden babies to this horrible cancer, as have many on this board.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! I lost my last golden to cancer within 24 hours. It's so hard.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've lost all five of my previous goldens to cancer, so I know how it feels. I't so hard to lose them.


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all so very much! I guess intellectually I understand, it's just I was not prepared for the sudden onslaught of emotions. I guess I couldn't have really prepared for it to begin with. 

I am so grateful to have had the time with him, and to the commenter that said, each dog is unique and different, AMEN. It is amazing how different the girl is compared to her brother. Brother from another mother, lol.

I definitely wouldn't trade the time we had with him, just wanted more. Selfish, maybe. 

Thank you all for your understanding and kind words. It's fresh. And, raw. 

I have been thinking we are just the guardians of the dogs' souls on earth and I will meet him again soul form. 

Again, thank you for sharing your stories and your pain. It really helps. And, I'm teary and grateful.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so heartbreaking to lose them this way, so unexpected.

I lost all my past 4 dogs to hemangiosarcoma, my most recent lab mix Thunder almost 5 weeks ago. Some crashed totally unexpected fast with no symptoms and others within days of showing symptoms. Hemangiosarcoma is one of those fast moving killing cancers, by the time it shows up, it has spread so fast that really, there is nothing that can be done.

This is not your fault and there is really nothing you could have done. Even with blood tests, the only thing it will show is anemia and that actually when the dog is already too far gone. All mine had blood tests done between 1 and 2 months prior to crashing and with normal results. 

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gold Belle*



gold_belle said:


> Thank you all so very much! I guess intellectually I understand, it's just I was not prepared for the sudden onslaught of emotions. I guess I couldn't have really prepared for it to begin with.
> 
> I am so grateful to have had the time with him, and to the commenter that said, each dog is unique and different, AMEN. It is amazing how different the girl is compared to her brother. Brother from another mother, lol.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry-we never have them long enough. There is nothing you could have done-we've lost three dogs to hemangiosarcoma. There is also no way to prepare yourself for this loss. It is very difficult whether you know they are ill, or if it is sudden. I'm glad that you find this forum helpful and so glad you have a precious girl now. Just enjoy her and love her everyday and you will see him again at the Rainbow Bridge. Each dog is so special and lovable in their own way!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss, as a Doxie Dad who has lost my babies four times now, I can't tell you it won't hurt, experience at this doesn't help. It hurts bad every time and always will. But I can tell you that more of your thoughts will turn to happy memories and times you shared with each of them, mind you...tears are streaming WHILE you are laughing about something your dog did once. I think you said it very well about being temporary guardians for our dogs, to take it further I believe that when they pass they take over the guarding of us and wait to see us again over the bridge. Crying now, sorry that's all I can type


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't have any advice to offer, but wanted to say I'm so, so sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our golden girl to this disease in December. I don't really have any advice, but our vet did ask me several questions the day Christi was diagnosed and you might find that info helpful. Here are the ones I remember: Have you noticed a change in her eating habits? (Christi had seemed to be getting bored with her food and we kept adding little bits of meat to keep her eating.). Does she stumble? (We thought that was because of her cataracts.). Has her endurance changed? (We thought it was because she was getting older.) Has her coat changed? Have her sleep habits changed? Does she still play the same? Have you had trouble getting her to wake up ? 

Our vet also has a golden and fears the hemangiosarcoma. She does an abdominal ultrasound on him every six months, but realizes that is probably futile as this cancer is so aggressive.

You might do a search on this forum for the cancer. I found so much helpful info here after Christi's diagnosis. It helped us make informed decisions regarding her end of life care. There are links to be found here and there in the posts which are very informative. I have found comfort in dealing with the pain of losing her by reading the posts in the Rainbow Bridge section and being able to express my feelings here with golden parents who understand.

Hugs to you, your family, and your golden girl.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

This is exactly how my Pudden died. I was there with her, she went from happy and bouncy, barking excitedly over her breakfast, to dead as a beaver hat in 2 minutes. We didn't do an autopsy, but Mama assumes she had hemangiosarcoma in the heart. She was 12 and a half. Worst day of mama's life, for sure.

Please find some consolation in that most likely, he just keeled over, and did not suffer. That's how my Pudden went...also, if you had known about it ahead of time, there's nothing you could have done. After diagnosis with hemangiosarcoma, most dogs only have a few weeks to go.

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. There is nothing you could have done hemangiosarcoma is a thief in the night. And your emotional reaction is so deeply understood here. Please take care and let yourself grieve you lost a good friend.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the sudden loss of your boy


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your terrible loss. We lost our Golden Girl in May to hemangio as well. She was 7. We had about 30 hours from the time we knew Liberty was sick until she was gone. We were devastated as well. Give your girl all your time now, (We have our girl's brother too) she will need you as much as you need her. Try to find comfort in knowing that you gave your boy 6 wonderful years of love.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time . . . and though it sounds trite it is very true, time will help heal your pain and one day you will be able to think of your boy with smiles instead of tears.

We have had several leave us and I agree with others here, it never gets any easier no matter how much time you have to prepare yourself. But I wouldn't give up any of the time that I did have with them in order to avoid the pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How tragic! I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bryton2341 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I sure wish there was a way to ease the pain of losing a family member. I'm also struggling with the loss of my boy from Lymphoma, just two weeks ago. He was only 6 and the light of our family. We noticed symptoms just two weeks before a firm diagnosis and lost him a week later. It just isn't fair, the Golden is so sweet and pure and lives for their family... I can't help but question the "why"? Why him, why so young, why me?
I know in my heart they would want us to give our love to another and I think that is what I need to do, to try and move forward. I know when I do, I will feel guilty but we will never forget and will someday be reunited in a joyous journey. My best to you and your family during this difficult time. God speed.


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Oh my, thank you all for sharing your stories. It really helps to know I am not alone, there is nothing I could have done AND it gets better. That is comforting. I am in shock how many of our golden babies suffer from this terrible disease. Stupid cancer. I know my doggie is watching over me. I felt it today. 

I'm so sorry for everyone that has lost a doggie. 

Thanks again for opening your heart to me. I am grateful to all of you.

Hugs!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sad for your sudden and just heartwrenching loss, and for your golden girl too. I agree with Pudden that the only tiny reassuring thing about the eveil hemangiosarcoma is that it is almost strangely without terrible pain. I have lost three to hemangiosarcoma, and live in fear of it. It is cancer in the actual linings of the blood vessels, so there is nothing anyone can do about it, and it is sneaky. It seems to be written in the genes of goldens to be suceptible. I do not believe there are many special precautions- avoid systemic inflammations ( tick disease, high sugar dog food, give a fish oil), be judicious with vaccines, try and keep stress low, weight low, and exercise high.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stolbear*

I added sweet Stolbear to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-3.html#post4123906


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

So sorry for your loss! We lost our Vizsla at 7 months. The first two weeks were tough. It's an adjustment period getting used to them not being there. Those were the hardest two weeks. Then, time passes and it does get easier. I can now talk about our girl and look at pictures without crying, but smiling. My kids still talk about her often. They miss her too. 

I feel your pain, but time does help the grief. Hang in there!


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

I, too, am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you. We know exactly how you feel. We lost our beautiful Teddy to the same cancer (the tumor was on his heart) when he had just turned 6 years old. The only sign he showed was a slow down on his walks, also. We were fortunate, the Good Lord allowed us to be at home when he passed, but I will always hear in my head his mournful howl at the end. It has been just over 6 months now and I still cry and hurt for him but not quite as much. We have a new golden pup and this has helped some but the memories will always be there. Teddy was very special and will always be my heart Golden.
We hope that your pain will ease as time goes by; may you find comfort in your girl. And allow yourself to grieve. There are many on this forum that understand and that are here for you.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your sudden loss. I've been very lucky to have two Goldens in my life and neither passed from cancer. From every one posting here, it sounds like this cancer is so common in this breed. So sad for such wonderful dogs. My heart goes out to you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is just heartbreaking, I know, as many of us do, the empty feeling and sadness you are left with. I'm so sorry.


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the posts. I so deeply appreciate your kind words. 

One week out and it isn't the heartbreaking, gut wrenching pain, just a dull ache and a void...not sure how to describe it...I think it would have been less painful had someone actually stabbed me in the heart with a knife. I am having some memorial beads made with some of his ashes and looking forward to having them with me always. Today after I finished my phone call with the jewelry artist and shared my love for him, I turned on the radio as Pink's song with the lyrics "please don't leave me" played and looking up I noticed a rainbow...wow, perfect...and just my Stolbear saying "Hi Momma!" from his spot on the rainbow bridge. 

It doesn't get easier, it can get better. 

Thank you all again!!!!


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)




----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

That is a picture of my Stolbear. I am not the most techie person on the planet, lol. It worked and I'm happy about that.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

What a sweetheart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to read about your sudden loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photo of your beautiful boy, what a sweetheart. I am so very sorry for your loss, you must be totally heartbroken  I lost my rottie girl in the space of 2 days just before Christmas, so know how it feels to lose them suddenly. There was nothing at all that you could have done to notice that anything was wrong.

So many of us here have lost special goldens, so know how much your heart is hurting right now. Take it a day at a time, and eventually you will be able to think of him and smile at the lovely memories you have of him. Take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am deeply sorry for your loss of your handsome boy in his prime. I too, like unfortunately many others on this forum, know that pain so well, the pain that tearing your heart apart and no place to find the peace. Hope in time the waves of grief lose their power over you. Hugs.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this.
I am so very sorry for your loss. I also lost my girl to this cancer.
The memorial beads sound lovely, where did you get them?


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

He was so lucky to have you!!! What a good mama. I hope your days are getting easier. Love to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Yesterday marked one month since his passing. Some days the pain is more acute than others, I suppose that is "normal". I do have his memorial beads and they are of some comfort, but the void left by his sudden departure is just too much. Hemangiosarcoma, the stupid cancer thief, stole our joy and we're slowly trying to find it again. I wish the same for everyone on this forum grieving for their lost golden children. 

Thank you!


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> I'm just now seeing this.
> I am so very sorry for your loss. I also lost my girl to this cancer.
> The memorial beads sound lovely, where did you get them?


I ordered them from a jewelry artist in New Hampshire, Vangie Collins. I found the link on this website's pet loss forum. The beads are quite lovely. I have a chunky pendant, my husband has a lapel pin, my good friend and pet sitter has a charm bead and she used my Stolbear's ashes as she experimented with making her first heart shaped bead. She is wonderful to work with, a talented artist and she completely understands the human/canine bond as she also knows the pain of losing a doggie member of the family. I highly recommend her if you want to have something as a remembrance of your beloved companion. For me, I chose the necklace because I wanted him close to my heart forever. 

I'm reminded of how great this site is and how it continues to be a source of valuable information and comfort. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

There is never a good time to lose a beloved fur person, but six is just way too young. I'm so very sorry.

Here's a pointer to a piece that has helped many of us deal with grief and feel that special presence again: ***THE STAR***.

Peace be with you.


----------



## gold_belle (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the post...reminds me of this story...

Stolbear really wolfed down each meal, so much that I tried every trick in the book to slow down his eating. His sister (by virtue of living in our house together, not from the same breeder) is a very dainty eater. Complete opposite.  He was such an enthusiastic eater that inevitably a few pieces of kibble would bounce out of his bowl and onto the kitchen floor. The kibble is the same color as the kitchen rug. I would find these pieces under my foot and give them to him and say "Stolbear, you're such a messy eater" and laugh. The day after he passed, I fed his sister in his spot in the kitchen and as I turned to leave, I felt a piece of kibble under my foot...I know it was Stolbear coming to say hi at breakfast time...sigh...it makes me smile and cry. He is still missed beyond measure. 

Thank you for the link. I appreciate it. Maybe one day I will go out and look up at the stars and talk to him, until then, it is okay that his presence is still here in the house.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. That's so sad he went suddenly. I pray you have your Golden girl for many happy years.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. I am so sorry thinking about how sad you must feel.

Sending a huge cyber hug to you ((((((( )))))))))


----------

